# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  St John situation

## Dennis

We had booked a villa on St John December 21 to 30th through VRBO.
I reached out to the villa owner and got his response today that he would refund our deposit.
He didn't have to do this as the reservation clearly stated non-refundable but he admitted the situation is pretty dire and his pool has damage that may not be fixed by then.

We will make other Christmas plans and I know will will book this guys villa next Christmas.

----------


## amyb

There are fair and decent people all over the world. I like that you are giving him another shot in a year!

----------


## Karen

That's pretty cool.  Glad that he was good to you and, in return, you are going to book.

----------


## didier

Life, how its supposed to be.

People,  how they should always respond.

----------


## dadto6

My father always said "Good Things Happen to Good People"  I like to think I am one of the good ones

----------

